# New Grip for the Flatman Shooting Star



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Made this slingshot in 2004 (1 of 5) and it has been my go to ever since. I just installed a new foam grip on it, This flip has been shot thousands of times, would not even want to guess how many.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Great looking shooter Tex, do you shoot that hammer grip? Or do you support the forks?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It was designed to shoot hammer style and that is how I shoot it. It only sticks up 1 7/8 above your hand, so there is not much pressure twisting on your hand. The hammer style with this low of design gives you just about the right amount of swing away when shooting. Also the 5 inches tip to tip across the fork is about right with my anchor point, when using the top prong as a sight to be dead on at 33 feet (10 meters).


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

You make some amazing stuff, have you kept track of how many slingshots you have actually made over the years?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I would not even guess! I have made a bunch of different one's that I don't even have pictures of anymore!


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Yes, now that is what I thought. You seem to have endless creativity!


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like it's good to go for thousands more shots. That flat design looks like it's easy to pack anywhere (no prongs sticking out at 90 degrees)


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

it has been my favorite since 2004. Cheers!


----------

